# beiter nocks vs. g nocks?



## traditionalrj (Jun 8, 2011)

any major difference between beiter nocks and g-nocks?


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Big difference. Bieters are a much better nock. They are far more consistent. Each size Beiter is made from the same mold and each nock is the exact same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Although I technically agree with Kade, the G nock is a very close second (still much better than most else out there).
As long as you keep an eye on both, replacing as necessary, either will work well.

Food for thought on the beiters. It is sometimes difficult matching the shaft fit. Their website lists using a baggie to shim the diameter.....here's where I feel the easton has the advantage. It has larger ribs, which give a couple thousandths more "adjustment". In addition, Easton makes both the nock and bushings (or shafts) which gives optimal fit. These things make the nock hold square to the shaft, yielding the best alignment. However, the Beiter wins with nock to string fit and consistancy. We're splitting hairs here....both are great choices.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

If your using the G nock replacement there is only one size so the fit is correct. The difference in size from nock to nock in Easton shafts comes from the Easton shaft or Easton bushing. Not the nock. 

You can put the same nock or 12 different ones in bushings and they aren't all going to have the same fit. Why because of bushing tolerances not because your. It using Easton nocks. Easton nocks fit different from bushing to bushing also so do bohnings. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

